# The Ambush



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

They waited silently in the ruins.They 've been waiting for days and perhaps they would wait for as many so. Captain Lokhar crept silently to change the watchman. He went up behind him and his Chaos Brother turned. Captain Lokhar whispered:

''Go get some rest. It's my turn''

The watchman left silently as his Captain came.

Below the hill the Captain could see the whole burned city. After days there were still some buildings here and there burning. All the streets were filled with bodies and blood and flesh, like brown leaves scattered by the wind on a cold autumn's day.

The Black Legion sacked the Imperial trade town days ago. Their Warmaster's scouts reported back that a huge force of Imperial Guardsmen was coming at their heels. So Abaddon decided to set an ambush for the hunters instead of him being the hunted.

Captain Lokhar could see scarcely the rest of the force waiting in the ruble below. They waited silently and patiently as their Warmaster bid them to do.

His suit's autosenses warned him of a fall in the atmospheric pressure.

"A stom is coming" he whispered to himself. He grasped of his boltpistol and examined it with his touch. His autosenses warned him of dust to the east. He looked through a sniper scope he always carried and saw movement. The force below him awakened from its slumber and silently statred taking firing positions. 

"Marines look alive. We have movement'' He whispered as high as he could.

His men came to him taking up their bolters, plasmaguns, flamethrowers and chainswords. The other three squads gathered up next to them and waited silently. Four squads of Chaos Raptors were to be the hammer of Warmaster Abaddon. They were few in number but their experience of a thousand battles made up for that. After ten millenia of constant battle and butchery their hand could strike a chainsword with chirurgigal accuracy through both hearts of a Space Marine.

The horde of the Imperial scums came nearer. There were perhaps 2000 Guardsmen plus a very few light tanks. An easy meal for the servants of the Chaos Gods.

The column entered the ruined city in fomation and slowed down. The men were looking a bit anxious, perhaps already sensing their oncoming slaughter. There was only one Leman Russ tank among them that turned it's turret slowly from left to right and back again searching for targets. The Chimeras moved at the speed of a turtoise.

Then all hell broke loose. A multi-melta shot came from a ruined building just left to the Leman Russ and pierced through the other site. A small pause followed, the pause before the outbreak, and then the tank exploted turning the center of the formation a burning hell as its stored shells travelled to every direction, knocking down two Chimeras and a Walker. The tank itself, the part that didn't vaporize, was made into a thousand pieces and hit all the Guardsmen in a 100 metre radius. The turret went flaming high in the sky and came down like a comet crushing under fire and metal a Kasrkin squad.

The confused Guardsmen were trying to realize what happened under bolter and plasm fire and mny perished before taking defensive positions. The multi-melta that annihilated the Leman Russ tank, mounted on a Rhino fired again reaping havoc from the yet duzzled Guardsmen, A Havoc squad came up in their middle accompanied by 10 Khorne Berzerkes laying down waves of doom in the ranks of the enemy. At that moment Captian Lokhar shouted

"NOW! ATTACK NOW! LEAVE NOTHING! KILL! KILL! KILL! FOR ABADDON!" His warcry pierced the ears of the men below them. Their jetpacks drove them from the hill to the rear of the Imperial army. A chill came up his bones. The sense of the Hunter overtook him and started the butchering. His suit had a device that made a screeching that put fear through the hearts of the Imperial scums, and they run in terror as his fury led him to decapitate a comissar trying to embolden his men. He laughed maniacly as his claws went through the chest of a Guardsman while his chainsword disembowled another. There were guts spilled all across his armour. Guts and flesh of his enemies. Guts and flesh for his Gods.

A squad of Emperor's Children allies made its appearance on the far side of the battlefield. His autosenses blocked out all sound as Slaanesh's soldiers fired their mighty sonic weaponry at full power. He could see the maniac joy and the bloodlust in their faces as unprotected Guardsmen heads started to explode from the ultra high pitched sonic wave, eyes were bursting out leaving empty eyesockets and the few survivors were either on their knees staring at emptiness, either screaming and twitching on the ground. The Chaos Gods were sure to be pleased by Warmaster Abaddon's offerings to them.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, that pretty brutes, but 1 tank for 2000 men seems kinda wrong. look forward to some cool stories


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thread moved to Original Works

-Dirge Eterna, Heresy High Council

Great story, btw! I love the words you used. Tortise, annihilated. Good words. Almost as good as "Technosorcery.."


----------



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, thanx guys. I'm working on something new, although it's inspired partially from Dark Crusade.


----------

